# el auto abandona el  primer Parkplatz



## alfred_oh

Hola!

Quiero decir:
"el auto abandona el primer Parkplatz"  (Creo que en español no exista una palabra que defina exactamente el significado de Parkplatz)

Sería más o menos así?

"Das Auto verlässt den 1. Parkplatz"
o 
"Das Auto fährt vom 1. Parkplatz aus"

No se si utilizar "verlassen" en este caso es lo más correcto. En español suena bien, pero en alemán...
Por otro lado tampoco estoy muy seguro de "ausfahren" que en este caso significaría salir.
Me pueden echar una mano?

Gracias


----------



## osa_menor

Hola,

"Das Auto verlässt den Parkplatz" es correcto. 



> Creo que en español no exista una palabra que defina exactamente el significado de Parkplatz


Esto no lo entiendo. Hay las palabras aparcamiento y estacionamiento. Son lugares para aparcar su coche. 

Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Hola  				 				 					 						 	*alfred_oh*,

Quizás "Parkplatz" aquí no es la palabra correcta. He pensado sobre eso. 
¿Puede ser que querías decir "Parklücke" oder "Stellplatz"?

Saludos


----------



## Dornröschen

Hm... yo diría que se puede utilizar "Parkplatz" como sinónimo de "Parklücke".
Yo digo "Parkplatz" tanto para un gran aparcamiento como para un lugar pequeño entre dos coches donde puedo aparcar el mío.


----------



## osa_menor

Dornröschen said:


> Hm... yo diría que se puede utilizar "Parkplatz" como sinónimo de "Parklücke".
> Yo digo "Parkplatz" tanto para un gran aparcamiento como para un lugar pequeño entre dos coches donde puedo aparcar el mío.



Hola Dornröschen,
ich antworte mal deutsch. Ich denke, genau das ist das Problem hier. Alfred schreibt "Das Auto verlässt den 1. Parkplatz". Das klingt für meine deutschen Ohren merkwürdig, mal abgesehen davon, dass er der Meinung ist, es gibt kein spanisches Wort dafür. Parkplätze sind in meiner Erfahrung nicht nummeriert, Stellplätze schon. 
War ja auch nur so ein Gedanke von mir.

Viele Grüße


----------



## alfred_oh

Ja das habe ich gedacht. Meiner Meinung nach heisst Parkplatz auf Spanisch aparcamiento, eine Menge von Stellplätzen. Dann gibt es auf Spanisch kein Wort für Stellplatz oder?


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Alfred,
Pons Wörterbuch liefert auch nur "aparcamiento", wenn man "Stellplatz" eingibt. Hier kann uns nur ein Einwohner einer spanischen Großstadt helfen, der in einem Wohnblock mit Tiefgarage wohnt. Vielleicht findet sich unter den "Foreros" jemand, der weiß wie man einen solchen Platz für sein Auto auf spanisch nennt. 

Viele Grüße an alle
Osa


----------

